# I need a job in dubai



## sivaqatar (Nov 19, 2007)

I m looking for some sales job in dubai & nearby .
Now i m working in qatar as Chemical Sales Engineer with valid driving license
I m having more then 4 years experience in Sales & Industrial side.
I m having Excellent computer knowledge also.
Any one can help me on this.
Now i m dealing with German Products for repair & maintenance in Oil & Gas Plant & other related industry.


----------

